# 2nd Amendment woes



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I put this in another place but thought I'd stick it here too. Many of you may be NRA members already but for those of you who aren't I thought I'd give you the opportunity to help stop an anti-gun zealot from being place in authority over your gun rights.

Go to http://www.stoptraver.org, sponsored by the NRA, and petition the Senate to block the nomination of Andrew Traver as Director of BATFE, an extreme anti-gun individual who has demonstrated his desire to destroy your 2nd Amendment rights.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

HEY, WAKE UP They need our help, Send it in I did


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope he get's what's coming to him!
I'm just not sure I want to give all my personal info out to a website I don't know anything about.

Good luck.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Done and Done!


----------

